# U.S. Has No Permission to Redeploy Troops From Syria to Iraq



## longknife (Dec 25, 2018)

_Iraq has not received any formal U.S. request to allow U.S. troops withdrawing from Syria to temporarily redeploy in northern Iraq, Iraqi Prime Minister Adil Abdul-Mahdi said Monday._

_At a press briefing in Baghdad, he denied reports that Washington had asked the Iraqi government if it could temporarily deploy departing troops at a U.S. military base near the city of Erbil, the administrative capital of northern Iraq’s Kurdish Regional Government (KRG)._

*So, how does he plan to get them out of there?*


*I would guess airlift with STL aircraft – which has no need of leaving Syria.*


*This is but another reason why we have absolutely no business anywhere in the area.*


*More *@ U.S. Has No Permission to Redeploy Troops From Syria to Iraq - PM Abdul-Mahdi


----------

